

Paradise Lost: The Hippie Refugee Camp - jkbyc
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/08/29/paradise-lost-the-hippie-refugee-camp/

======
striking
Excellent article. Really portrays the "golden age turns to dystopia" well.

Also, not safe for work.

